# Trying to demolish a foundation for a dome home



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

Now that my neighbor died, it's my job to flatten this circular foundation that was going to be used for a dome home, but the project never happened:










I'm a little confused why the back 3 point hitch does not push an implement down very deep. For example, with the front bucket, I can actually make the tractor's front wheels come off the ground. Why can't I do the same thing with the back wheels? It's like the hydraulics won't let me push the scraper blade down into the ground, and it only can make use of the weight of the implement.

I've decided to hold off working on this dirt foundation because the process, as is, is just too slow.

Thanks for you advice!


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

3 point hitches are that way.......No down pressure just lifting pressure.......If your rear blade is not heavy enough then add some weight to it......


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Lengthening center link by turning center section the correct direction will alter angle of blade cutting edge to soil. I agree most tractor 3 pt hitches have no hyd down pressure.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that you need to find yourself an owners manual for your tractor and read it. There are so many things that you are missing out on, in regards to your tractor, but a side from not knowing how things work, you may miss important maintenance milestones that will keep your tractor operating properly and may save you the horror of repair bills.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Not having any experience with tractors or working through the tasks at hand is your issue. Kind of daunting tasks with a small tractor and many big tasks, for anyone. Don't get discouraged...prioritize the tasks and work your way through each at a comfortable pace. There must be a neighbor you could review the work with and get some pointers. Without some mentoring and the proper tools you're just running around burning fuel. B.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

Did you purchase this property and equipment from your neighbor's family after he died? Maybe someone in that family can help you get familiar with all the equipment your purchased in the deal?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> Now that my neighbor died, it's my job to flatten this circular foundation that was going to be used for a dome home, but the project never happened:
> 
> View attachment 77537
> 
> ...


As others mentioned, that's how the 3PT hydraulics work. 

Typically, we add weights to the implements to give it a cutting or downward dig. I have about 120-lbs of downward weight added to my disc harrow. For the 3PT straight blade, I attach 84-lbs (2X John Deere/Yanmar) weights on it to scrap the ice off the driveway. Amazing what a tad bit of weight can do. 

Some folks have added 30-gallon or 55-gallon plastic barrels filled with water on their 3PT box blade or straight blade with great results too. A person can fill all the way or 1/2 way or whatever to achieve the desired results. 

You need both weight to dig deeper for the blade cut and gription for pulling the load from starting off at a complete stop.


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

So many good responses. I'll reply to all of them here:


I will try lengthening the center link to make the implement go down more.
I will find a way to add some weight to the scraper.
I will look for an owners manual.
I live amonst the sagebrush and coyotes and don't have nearby neighbors. My neighbor's family is from Idaho and so they aren't really a help option either. That's why I come here. I hope I'm not bothering people with my requests for help.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pioneerMan said:


> So many good responses. I'll reply to all of them here:
> 
> 
> I will try lengthening the center link to make the implement go down more.
> ...


Nobody is a bother. We just have fun here. Ask away. Sure dumb looks are still free, even during inflation times.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

"We just have fun here."

Not like the other forum we are both on right????


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Not like the other forum we are both on right????


What other forum?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a clue...


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

pioneerMan said:


> What other forum?


Excuse my ignorance. I still don't understand how you inherited all this equipment and the obligation to clean up everything? I understand the family is remote from the area. Getting to the point, who owns all this stuff?


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

I live on a large ranch that is owned by an organization. My neighbor was part of this organization too. But now that he died I'm the only one left of this organization who lives here. The other members live elsewhere. My neighbor's will included giving everything to the organization.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Yes this is a more relaxed fun forum .
If your 3 point had down pressure...your rear wheels would lose traction or be in the air
or
Your tractor would be laying on its side.
Add weight to implement...in any fashion...whatever works ,is handy and cheap..RR track is a nice choice if its avl.

Is that a Bobcat tractor or xactly what is it..?

theduke...someone stole my name so I added a S...damit


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

thedukes said:


> If your 3 point had down pressure...your rear wheels would lose traction or be in the air
> or
> Your tractor would be laying on its side.


Please explain if tractor 3 pt had ""down pressure"" how that would cause tractor to lay on it's side? Majority of tractors with frt end loaders have boom down pressure but don't automatically lay on their sides. Tractor OPERATORS WITH POOR SKILLS cause tractors to LAY on their sides!

I agree 3 pt down pressure will cause tractor to loose rear tire traction.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

Tx Jim said:


> Please explain if tractor 3 pt had ""down pressure"" how that would cause tractor to lay on it's side? Majority of tractors with frt end loaders have boom down pressure but don't automatically lay on their sides. Tractor OPERATORS WITH POOR SKILLS cause tractors to LAY on their sides!
> 
> I agree 3 pt down pressure will cause tractor to loose rear tire traction.


I read a discussion about down pressure on TBN. I didn't think there were any. But someone posted a couple varieties that have such a feature. In my memory, they might have been European models? In my memory that member quoted it as being a great feature if using a post hole digger in hard ground? I've never thought I needed it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I know I don't. I bought a Shaver hydraulic post pounder a few years ago. I will drive in railroad ties if necessary. Not a cheap date like a PHD however. In fact I have a nice PHD hanging in a tree by the barn I'd sell cheap.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> I know I don't. I bought a Shaver hydraulic post pounder a few years ago. I will drive in railroad ties if necessary. Not a cheap date like a PHD however. In fact I have a nice PHD hanging in a tree by the barn I'd sell cheap.


I need one. Wish you were my neighbor. They are stupid expensive around here. If it'll turn an auger it'll bring $500 here.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Fuel up your truck and drive up here. I'll make you a deal you cannot refuse. Besides, we can all go to dinner and I'll buy. You aren't that far in reality. It will fit in the bed, no issue. I really need to sell it anyway, I don't use it. What is your preference, Mexican or Itallian? We have excellent restaurants with both. Every time I tell Amy 
we need to go out to dinner. She's ready to go.

Far as having a place to stay for the night, the next town east (5 miles) has your choice of motels and they are never booked up plus that huge Cabelas is there too. I don't go there but it's there if you are interested. Bring Terry, she'll have a good time and both of you need a mini vacation anyway.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Heck, if you buy dinner, I might give it to you....lol


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> Heck, if you buy dinner, I might give it to you....lol


It's getting better!!!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm sure as hell not going tp pay you to take it... It can hang in the tree forever if you don't want it...


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

SidecarFlip said:


> I'm sure as hell not going tp pay you to take it... It can hang in the tree forever if you don't want it...


If yer paying, I'll take it.... as long as you pick up dinner for me and Richard!


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

My Belarus tractor has down pressure on the 3pt. … very handy when drilling fence posts using the auger, we have shale and hard pan clay to deal with. Other than that I don’t find much real use for it. B.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> If yer paying, I'll take it.... as long as you pick up dinner for me and Richard!


The question is.. Who is gonna drive down here and pick it up? Not delivering it as well.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bill, you could swing by the guy in New York and pick up the tractor with a bum PTO and keep coming west a bit ang get the PHD, how does that sound? Then head north on 23 to I75 north and cross back over at the SOO and head home.... Big circle.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Tx Jim said:


> Please explain if tractor 3 pt had ""down pressure"" how that would cause tractor to lay on it's side? Majority of tractors with frt end loaders have boom down pressure but don't automatically lay on their sides. Tractor OPERATORS WITH POOR SKILLS cause tractors to LAY on their sides!
> 
> I agree 3 pt down pressure will cause tractor to loose rear tire traction.


Well since this shifted to post hole diggers.
Thats one implement that could make things go south.
Yes Jim I get it that in normal operation one would just lose rear traction.
It appears that this tractor owner has lots of questions so I assumed New owner zero exp.

So picture a tractor with no FEL
lift rear wheels with a sloppy fitting PHD on a tractor that HAS down presure
Yes things can happen quick with hydraulics
Tractor will lean one direction or another..Front axle pivots.
See where this is going?

lets get back to free tractors ,free diners etc


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Y’all move to Texas and bring some of those free implements and tractors with ya….we will cook supper and haul those burdensome items off for free. You can sell snow accessories up there to make room on trailer.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I will say there is a fine line between staying upright and laying one on it's side. There is no suspension so you get the rear end up off terra firma, don't have to be very high and it will go over, loader or not. I'm always very cognizant of with my butt feels when the tractor gets a bit out of shape. I hit a ground hog hole last year in one of my hayfields while raking and got that tight butt feeling real quick like and I had the loader off the tractor too. Nice wake up call during the somewhat boring job of raking which really takes no attention to what is transpiring out back at all. Round and round and lift and lower, gets boring after a while. Tractor rocked back and forth a bit and I was instantly aware. Helluva wake up call. Needless to say I went back and filled it in. I didn't want to deal with it ever again. I'll have to check and see of Mr. Groundhog re-excavated his hole this spring. Hopefully he didn't but I'll check anyway. I sure don't want a 9000 pound tractor on top of me. Seatbelt or ROPS or not. Besides , laying one over is mighty hard on the engine. Diesels don't like to run on their side and tend to get starved for oil too. I suspect the last thing on my mind would be to pull the emergency stop. Mine are somewhat top heavy anyway, especially the cab tractor and I run with my wheels spaced in, not out because that is where they have to be in order not to run over cut forage after it's cut. My front's and rears are adjustable for track but it's not in the cards for me.

Now, lets get back to the PHD that is hanging in my tree next to the barn, waiting for a new owner. I've found that with a PHD, the best place to store one is hanging from a convenient tree branch. Welded an eye on the top tube, attached a split link and a chain from a screw eye in the branch and I just back the tractor up to it, snap the link on the PHD, drop the lower arms and pull the top link pin and drive away and there she hangs. Has a 12" diameter auger with a replaceable cutting edge and a screw end on the auger. I did exrtend the auger shaft a foot so I could drill 5 foot deep holes and it really digs by itself, you don't need no stinking down pressure at all, The screw end screws itself right into the ground, no issue. We have clay and it's never slowed my holes down at all. Never throttle up the engine either, I just let it idle it's way into the hole.

I really prefer the Shaver post pounder though. You don't need no hole at all. You load a fence post in, close the gate and it pounds them in quite smartly. No hole so no backfilling and the posts are wire ready instantly. Of course, compared to a regular PHD they are quite expensive but much more convenient plus I can drive rail road ties with it as well. Used railroad ties make dandy fence posts too. The shaver wasn't the cheapest but it's by far the most adjustable. I can even drive posts on an angle if necessary. They do take a fairly large tractor so not suitable for a compact tractor at all. The 3 point on a compact probably don't have the capacity to lift one anyway, plus they are fairly high. Won't fit in a garage, got to have a barn to park it in. Top of the ram is about 10 feet up.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Y’all move to Texas and bring some of those free implements and tractors with ya….we will cook supper and haul those burdensome items off for free. You can sell snow accessories up there to make room on trailer.


I don't deliver. I will treat for dinner however and if you come during hay time, you can help me. I do have 2 tractors. I never turn down help. No touch bales either. Everything in rounds, net wrapped and loaded out of the field on semi trailers. 100% in the seat work. I get the climate controlled unit however. Guests get the open station with the sun shade. You don't get snow in Texas. I'm surprised. I thought with all the climate change hoopla you did. Didn't you get some not too long ago and it killed your electric power? I seem to remember reading something about that somewhere....???? Everyone likes running a straight piped, turbo charged big Kubota I thought. They do sound nice with the turbo whistling. Very pleasant sound and just a whisp of smoke when working hard.

Joking aside wife and I were looking at a Texas ranch a while ago but I would have needed at least 300 acres to match what I get up here on 1/3 that ground and you guys have those fire ants too. I get itchy just thinking about them. Next to California we have the most productive ground in the entire country and we do it with minimal irrigation unlike California that has to irrigate to grow anything and unlike California, water isn't an issue here. I can drive a point anywhere on my ground and get potable water. Might not be the flow I require but it's there anywhere.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Grass depends on area of Texas…..with a 12 hour drive east to west there’s plenty of terrain to chose from. Yeah we had a big freeze last year that busted all my pipes, but NO Snow. Just some frozen rain and the big chill with crunchy grass.

More protein and mineral up north for sure….always heard we can move grass from north to south and west to east, but not other way around. When grass is short my brother trucks it in from north.

If I was close I damn sure would take you up on running the second tractor. I run the open station tractor while others running the cab skid steer and dozer in summer. Mainly cuz I know how to run everything on it and the skid is a complicated video game and kidney shaker over the rocks.

I’ve never run a baler though….just shredder and blades and dirt moving. Putting out rounds is kids play, but a fun chore.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Around here the big machines are mostly Green or Red….Orange are mainly mid size and smaller for the weekend folks like me.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

thedukes said:


> So picture a tractor with no FEL
> lift rear wheels with a sloppy fitting PHD on a tractor that HAS down presure
> Yes things can happen quick with hydraulics
> Tractor will lean one direction or another..Front axle pivots.
> See where this is going?


A tractor operator with """poor operating skills""" can "tear up an anvil in a pile of sand". Do I think a person can turn a tractor over with a PHD on 3 pt with down pressure by lowering 3 pt hitch? NO I don't.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> ’ve never run a baler though…


Modern electronically controlled round bailers run themselves for the most part. All you are is a bystander providing pto power to it and the juice to run it's computer controls. The last one I had and traded in on this one, all you do is watch the monitor to insure the bale chamber is sufficiently filled across it's entire width and stop when it tells you to. and the bailer automatically initiates the wrap cycle and applies as many wraps of net as you have preset in the computer prior to bailing. When the wrap cycle is complete, it tells you to open the tail gate and eject the finished bale, close the tailgate and it resets itself for the next bale and adds that bale to the electronic bale counter in the cab mounted screen.

Kind of like playing arcade pinball but with bales instead.

My new one has pressurized on board chain oiling and centralized one shot greasing too and I can change the density of the bale as it grows inside the bale chamber any way I want. I prefer a soft center for easier spearing and loading but a more dense outer body for more forage in each bale. My old one, to do that I had to vary the pto speed. With the new one, the pto speed stays at a constant 540, the machine does that by itself, plus my new one does the 52 and 54 over the edge net wrap and the net roll remaining footage is electronically monitored so it will tell me when I'm approaching the end of a net roll without me having to watch for the end of roll marker that is on all net wrap and finally, this machine carries 3 rolls of net plus the roll being used with an additional roll above the net duckbill so when it depletes one roll the one above it drops into position above the duckbill, ready for insertion and the duckbill on the new machine is side load via a window so it's super easy to reload. 

It will also run either twine or met and a combination of both o one round bale if required and holds 10 mega balls of bailer twine. a Mega Ball is 3 times the twine length of a standard ball. I really like the twine net feature and the ability to instantly switch from twine to net without stopping. When running wheat straw bales, material loss while wrapping with net can be a big issue. With this machine I can program it to begin wrapping with twine and then instantly switch to net. The twine mitigates the product loss whereas the net preserves the bale when they sit outside.

The one I traded in was 7 years old and taken excellent care of and like all my equipment stays inside when not being used. I'm amazed at the advancements that have been made in just 7 years. This will most likely be my last new bailer. getting to old to keep doing this stuff. I've distilled the whole operation down to where everything is done with tractors and implements from cutting to raking to bailing to loading them on semi trailers, but at 71, I need to start thinking hard about retiring. I'll probably buy one more disc bine and that's it. My rake is 2 years old and my tedder is 3. The discbine runs flawlessly but it's getting old (7 years) and depreciating so it's trade in value is less every year. Besides, the next one will be a 1000 rpm center swing unit with flail conditioning instead of roll conditioning and side swing like I have presently.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Tx Jim said:


> A tractor operator with """poor operating skills""" can "tear up an anvil in a pile of sand". Do I think a person can turn a tractor over with a PHD on 3 pt with down pressure by lowering 3 pt hitch? NO I don't.


We will agree to dis agree Jim..This thread started with poor skills or no skills.
Perhaps I was leading Him to be cautious...my bad.
Accidents happen..been there and did it.
I won't elaborate.

We were both around before rops was a werd...thought we were on the same page...different chapter perhaps.

Its all good

Moral of story.. slow and steady .always be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Modern electronically controlled round bailers run themselves for the most part.
> 
> My new one has pressurized on board chain oiling and centralized one shot greasing With the new one, the pto speed stays at a constant 540, the machine does that by itself, plus my new one does the 52 and 54 over the edge net wrap and the net roll remaining footage is electronically monitored so it will tell me when I'm approaching the end of a net roll without me having to watch for the end of roll marker that is on all net wrap and finally, this machine carries 3 rolls of net plus the roll being used with an additional roll above the net duckbill so when it depletes one roll the one above it drops into position above the duckbill, ready for insertion and the duckbill on the new machine is side load via a window so it's super easy to reload.


You're a lot tougher than me needing 4 rolls of net for one baling period!!! With my baler that would mean I would need to bale over 1200 4X5.5 rd bales which would take me several days & many operating hours. So having 3 extra rolls of net on my baler would just add to the soil compaction & be a moot option. Then if baler happens to catch on fire & burn that's an extra $1000 that went up in smoke! Does the duckbill still require the special tool for insertion at the beginning of a new roll of net? 

Years ago I purchased a new baler with an automatic chain oiler & the chains wore out faster than old baler so I went back to utilizing chain lubricant. 

How many bales do you average baling in one hay season?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> You're a lot tougher than me needing 4 rolls of net for one baling period!!! With my baler that would mean I would need to bale over 1200 4X5.5 rd bales which would take me several days & many operating hours. So having 3 extra rolls of net on my baler would just add to the soil compaction & be a moot option. Then if baler happens to catch on fire & burn that's an extra $1000 that went up in smoke! Does the duckbill still require the special tool for insertion at the beginning of a new roll of net?
> 
> *It can carry additional rolls, don't mean I'll use them however. same with twine. Capable of 10 mega balls, 2 balls is all I require in the twine box. You and I both know that net rolls are very heavy. Why I'll always keep a spare roll above the one that is being used in the ready position. Takes 2 people to get that spare roll up and in position anyway. it can accomodate extra rolls but I seriously doubt it will ever have them in there. Besides it's not cheap either. I can buy a lot of diesel for the cost of just one net roll. Not concerned with it catching on fire (which is always a possibility with any round bailer anyway) as it's fully insured against accidental loss. Of course in today's no equipment available market that would most likely be a big issue.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, this year will be better. I've had to increase my per bale prices to reflect the production costs. Inputs are way, way up and so if fuel. Not getting rich from it, I'm content with breaking even and not having to deal with hay people and their attitudes is nice. Did that for years with small squares and rounds. Always had a barn full, Barn stays empty now. Last year all I had was what I needed to feed my herd but, I sold all of them last fall so nothing here to feed anymore and my wife and I are good with that. If I need beef, I can get it from my hay customer anyway and always at a good price.

Have more room to store equipment and no fiddling around making room for hay. Just got an inquiry from another feedlot owner across town for rounds. e's paying a wad for them and is looking for a better price. I may or may not return his call. Depends on how I feel entirely. Have a nice deal now and I don't want to jeopardize it. Took me tears to get to where I am, don't need to regress any.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

thedukes said:


> We were both around before rops was a werd...thought we were on the same page...different chapter perhaps.


You must be really, really, really old... Every tractor I've owned in the last 25 years came with a factory ROPS installed and I'm 71..... Now a couple of the used, ancient ones I bought and subsequently sold didn't have a ROPS, but old tractors are like an old woman, they require constant upkeep to stay running and one never knows when they will poop out.,,,


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> Hopefully, this year will be better. I've had to increase my per bale prices to reflect the production costs. Inputs are way, way up and so if fuel. Not getting rich from it, I'm content with breaking even and not having to deal with hay people and their attitudes is nice. Did that for years with small squares and rounds. Always had a barn full, Barn stays empty now. Last year all I had was what I needed to feed my herd but, I sold all of them last fall so nothing here to feed anymore and my wife and I are good with that. If I need beef, I can get it from my hay customer anyway and always at a good price.
> 
> Have more room to store equipment and no fiddling around making room for hay. Just got an inquiry from another feedlot owner across town for rounds. e's paying a wad for them and is looking for a better price. I may or may not return his call. Depends on how I feel entirely. Have a nice deal now and I don't want to jeopardize it. Took me tears to get to where I am, don't need to regress any.


With all your key strokes aka smoke screen you didn't answer how many round bales you average making per year.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> With all your key strokes aka smoke screen you didn't answer how many round bales you average making per year.


I sure did if you bother to look..."*It depends entirely on how many wheat straw bales I contract bale actually. I'm usually good for between 500 and 800 rounds of forage depending of course on mother nature, rate of fertilization and precipitation, hay is always a crap shoot at best. I have contracted over 1500 wheat straw rounds before and as little as 200. All depends on what a farmer wants. This year will be no different."

No smokescreen at all, You asked and I gave you a detailed explanation of why and what I prefer. Maybe I should have not replied at all but I'm not doing anything presently as it's raining outside and it's winter here and muddy so not much outside stuff to do other than fill the bird feeders and get my boots muddy, so I'm sitting here looking at the net.

Next time I won't reply at all.*


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Well you were bragging about being able to carry 4 rolls of net on your new rd baler & me being the inquiring person that I am just wondered if you ever had a need for that option. You have clarified that you don't have a need for that option which answered my question. After all this forum is a discussion forum & if you choose not answer questions & clarify your statements then that's fine with me. Since the yr 2000 my last 2 rd balers have baled 58,794 rd bales no bragging just fact!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

pioneerMan said:


> Now that my neighbor died, it's my job to flatten this circular foundation that was going to be used for a dome home, but the project never happened:
> 
> View attachment 77537
> 
> ...


It's like the old saying, "How do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time."
Can you leave that foundation and use it to collect water? Use it as a burn pit as Unsquidly mentioned or use the front end loader. You'd be handy with the FEL by the time you got that levelled.
Using the FEL, you might get more progress by back blading where you want to dig, to loosen the soil, then with your bucket flat to the groundwork your way into the pile. Slightly curling the bucket then rolling it down again will help lift the material and allow you to advance, keeping weight on the wheels and avoid spinning the tires off your tractor. The blade on the back of your tractor could help loosen the pile as well, if you set the angle of the blade to work best for you. 
Like the guy looking for directions and asked "How do I get the Carnegie Hall, and the Lad answers "Practice, Practice, Practice!"


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SCF
I wish to apologize. You're correct I didn't previously click on the "key to expand your text" in your reply #38 which answered some my questions.
Jim


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Well you were bragging about being able to carry 4 rolls of net on your new rd baler & me being the inquiring person that I am just wondered if you ever had a need for that option. You have clarified that you don't have a need for that option which answered my question. After all this forum is a discussion forum & if you choose not answer questions & clarify your statements then that's fine with me. Since the yr 2000 my last 2 rd balers have baled 58,794 rd bales no bragging just fact!


Whatever. You asked an I replied. Far as how the new bailer is set up and I replied. Just like my traded in NH. It can carry an extra roll of net on the back. Never loaded it and it takes 4 mega balls of twine and I only ever loaded 2.

I answered all your questions in the first reply, you just have to read it. Not bragging about anything. Just stating what is and why I bought the new one. I typically fully depreciate all my equipment (except the tractors) and then trade it off while it still has residual value and replace it with new. I don't run stuff forever because with old equipment the cost of replacing worn parts climbs steadily as they age and with me, it's a business. Tractors are the exception. I will not ever purchase a new T4 final tractor. Not in my playbook at all and both my M's are well maintained anyway and in the current market are actually appreciating in residual value, not depreciating.

Don't really care if you run a million rounds a year. One, your climate is different than mine and two, the more you run, the faster the equipment wears out.

Next to go is the discbine. it's fully deprecated and is in excellent condition so it has good market value on a trade or outright and I suspect this fall will see a new Kneverland (Kubota) center pivot discbine in my barn.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Sidecarflip
I apologized for not clicking on key to expand your reply #38 in order to read your reply to my question. As far as I'm concerned accept my apology lets move on.
Jim


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> Sidecarflip
> I apologized for not clicking on key to expand your reply #38 in order to read your reply to my question. As far as I'm concerned accept my apology lets move on.
> Jim


No issue with me. Consider my comment null and void. Not having a good day today anyway, Took my pain meds this morning but I'm still hurting. Least tomorrow I go to the wound care clinic at the hospital and get this BB cast removed from my right calf and ankle. Been a pizzer for a week now. Hurts like heck constantly plus I'm having great difficulty walking around and cannot sleep in bed. I sleep fitfully sitting up. My long answer took my mind of it for a while. Right now, anything to keep me from feeling it is fine with me. Pushing it because the way it is, farming anything is basically out. No way can I get up in a tractor.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

SidecarFlip said:


> No issue with me. Consider my comment null and void. Not having a good day today anyway, Took my pain meds this morning but I'm still hurting. Least tomorrow I go to the wound care clinic at the hospital and get this BB cast removed from my right calf and ankle. Been a pizzer for a week now. Hurts like heck constantly plus I'm having great difficulty walking around and cannot sleep in bed. I sleep fitfully sitting up. My long answer took my mind of it for a while. Right now, anything to keep me from feeling it is fine with me. Pushing it because the way it is, farming anything is basically out. No way can I get up in a tractor.


Hang in there Daryl. All of us old guys have bad days. Some just have more of them than others. Going to a funeral of a 67 yr old Saturday.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Just trying to put off getting my ticket punched as long as possible Richard.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

We also have a section to talk about Off Topic items and issues. Feel free to write all you like over there ( not what you like, by the way!!!)


----------



## pioneerMan (11 mo ago)

thedukes said:


> Is that a Bobcat tractor or xactly what is it..?


Yes it is a Bobcat tractor. Model CT235.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

My round baler dumps 5 at a time….I call the guy, he drives over and throws the lever on his dump trailer and the flip off as I sign the check.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Due to the forecasted drought I just purchased 100 4X5.5 rd bales of fertilized/weed spayed Coastal delivered 10 bales at time on a dump trailer. I had to restack the bales because most didn't remain in a tight row well enough for long term storage.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Over the edge net or twine? Not familiar with Coastal. I take it that is a grass? We only do Alfalfa or Brohme here and a little Critical though it's only good for one cut and I don't have any.

Did the same thing with the fuel for our biomass stove which is our main heat source. I went and bought 6 ton on skids and hauled them home on my Gooseneck and stashed them in the barn. With the way things are (inflation), I have a feeling that what I paid per ton ($205.00 per) and what the price will be next fall will be be substantially more. My philosophy is, a bird in hand is worth more than 2 in the bush.

Just on Michigan Hay (I advertise there) and the per bale prices locally are exceeding 60 per presently (4x5 in net) and small squares are averaging 7 per.

I need to also say, I hope we are all round next year. The situation in Europe is very volatile and I don't put anything past Putin far as his nuclear intentions.

Not sleeping well knowing what is transpiring over there. It's a powder keg.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Coastal is primary hay here in Texas…haven’t seen twined bales in a long time as the netting is now common. I know off this topic thread of busting down that mound, but I’ve seen idgets put out rounds for cows with netting still on them. Guess they’re trying to kill the cows…or just plain laziness.

given your tools available on the dome hill…I would box blade the top with teeth all way down to bust it up…then angle blade it to push it down the sides and keep that process up as you work way down. It will be a process, but backing into to and taking bites out will take a lifetime.

quickest way would be to rent an excavator


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I attempt to remove all net on bales that are fed to my cows. I deliver hay to neighbors with my spear bed on my pickup & some of them never remove the netwrap. Several yrs ago I fed some cornstalk bales that netwrap was near impossible to remove from bale. Several variates of Bermuda & Bahia grown in southern states are listed below.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Anyone that don't remove net (or twine) is asking for a huge vet bill or death of animals. Poly net or twine don't do well in an animal's gut. Only positive thing about sisal versus twine.

Far as the hole in the ground is concerned, I'd rent a mini ex as well but even with a small tractor like the OP has, it can remediate the hole, just takes time (lots of it) and effort (lots of than as well). Look at the Egyptians, they built the pyramids without the help of modern tools. Took a lot of time however.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> I attempt to remove all net on bales that are fed to my cows. I deliver hay to neighbors with my spear bed on my pickup & some of them never remove the netwrap. Several yrs ago I fed some cornstalk bales that netwrap was near impossible to remove from bale. Several variates of Bermuda & Bahia grown in southern states are listed below.


Yep…I have a mix of coastal and Bahia, but mostly coastal. Unfortunately, I’ve been fighting sedge that appeared after hurricane Harvey. It’s getting close to time to shred it all, level fire ants and start baiting ants and spraying (fertilizer and weed killer). 

also need to get busy with my driveway again.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

Tx Jim: "I attempt to remove all net on bales that are fed to my cows. I deliver hay to neighbors with my spear bed on my pickup & some of them never remove the netwrap."

For sure any round bail wrap or binder twine from small square bails must be removed and kept from livestock. Many years ago I bought some heifers and all went well until one head-butted another in the shoulder, breaking her leg. Because she was a young heifer I immediately called in a farm butcher hoping she would eat well. The butcher was able to come within a couple of hours and killed her. When she was butchered we found a tangled mess of binder twine in her stomach. It didn't come from my property. Sooner or later she would have had serious problems. I could only hope her sisters were not similarly affected. Fortunately all lived and calved without problems.

Jim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Back several yrs when I planted small grain & grazed yearlings in the Winter/Spring on the small grain I had a yearling die. After the vultures/coyotes finished devouring the carcass I located a wadded up plastic shopping bag in the remnants of the undigested wheat leaves.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Tx Jim said:


> Back several yrs when I planted small grain & grazed yearlings in the Winter/Spring on the small grain I had a yearling die. After the vultures/coyotes finished devouring the carcass I located a wadded up plastic shopping bag in the remnants of the undigested wheat leaves.


I’m on what used to be a rural road, but with all the wonderful new friendly considerate people moving into the area, I have the opportunity to walk the ditches and pasture weekly with a 5 gallon bucket and pick up their trash.

Im sure all the beer cans, bottles and bags are blown from their cars by accident. I reckon one can surmise that those moving in are TRASH.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Im sure all the beer cans, bottles and bags are blown from their cars by accident. I reckon one can surmise that those moving in are TRASH.


Not really trash, just inconsiderate a'holes. Have that here as well but at least we have a 10 cent deposit on cans and bottles. so I get some compensation for their rank stupidity. The bigger the potholes get out front, the more 'trash' winds up in the ditch it seems like. Getting to the point where when they come down the road at 50 plus and hit the holes, I'm surprised they don't lose control and wind up in my side yard. Happened last spring, one went through my 3 rail fence on the east side of the farm. Took out a couple posts and about 20 feet of rail. There were car parts everywhere but no car. I slept through it all but got to clean up the results. They were haul'in ass too. Sheared the posts off at ground level, pulled the stubs out and dropped in new ones. We tend to have the roadside mailbox run down yearly as well. It's either kids destroying it at 'graduation time' or idiots running it down. I have it on a 6x6 cemented in the ground and they manage to shear it off as well. I built my own mailbox from 1/8" welded steel plate so it survives the impact pretty well. I got tires of buying 'Postmaster Approved' sheet metal ones. The rural delivery driver bitched because it wasn't approved. Went to the post office and told him... You can put the mail in it no issue right? He said yes. I said end of conversation for me.

Country life.... is wonderful.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Haha….I’m on a FM road (Farm to Market), which essentially means it’s A State road and nothing can be put up unless installed by Texas DOT. I have to buy the mailbox and TX DOT installs it. They do good and get right on it, but I can’t install a steel pipe or anything. I get it because they’re avoiding someone getting killed.

Honestly, I could give a damn about the mailbox since the Post Office folks here can’t read addresses or manage to close the heavy 1/2 ounce lid anyway. I usually get my mail from the ditch.

High school kids can smack it all they want as I got a plastic one that can take a baseball bat. Been in high school before myself. All I ask is don’t throw trash.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I live on same type Texas FM road. I have a wobbly plastic mailbox post installed by state, I have Spanish decent neighbors that one built barbwire fence & another planted a 4 ft tall rock in highway right away(ditch) that's just fine. Go figure that out.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

SidecarFlip: "Country life.... is wonderful."

It sure is - until the city fools come to live nearby to experience the 'peace and serenity' of country life and see the wildlife. They view the country as a nature reserve for their entertainment but suddenly realise that farming is a real industry and people use large machines at all hours, animals make noise, fields get sprayed and cultivated. One newcomer, living on 2 acres near to us, demanded zero noise and actually complained [amongst his many other, often false, complaints to the local animal ranger about our use of machinery and later the Police] that our cows were mooing. A very senior and serious cop eventually 'visited the man's face' and told him in no uncertain terms if he didn't like country life to go back to the city or shut up.

Jim


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Yeah…they complain about the coyotes eating fluffy and the crop dusters…not to mention the combines blocking traffic. They will not be happy until it’s like the city they fled….what gets me most is the rudeness and you can see the difference everywhere ya go.

We had one couple move in and remodel an old home next to the old sugar mill. They then complained about noise from the blow off valve system. They were told that blow off has been happening at same times for over a hundred years and the house they bought was built by sugar mill, learn to like it.

Here’s my daily experience with the US Postal Service….idiots


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

TX MX5200 said:


> Yep…I have a mix of coastal and Bahia, but mostly coastal. Unfortunately, I’ve been fighting sedge that appeared after hurricane Harvey. It’s getting close to time to shred it all, level fire ants and start baiting ants and spraying (fertilizer and weed killer).
> 
> also need to get busy with my driveway again.



Have you tried applying lime? I have found that works well to get rid of the broom sedge......I used the liquid lime last year.......A bit more costly but I think I like it better.....


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

TX MX5200: "... they complain about the coyotes eating fluffy."

Well we don't have coyotes, but when they let Fluffy go roaming and dear Fluffy enters a paddock full of farm livestock Fluffy gets shot. Farmers where I live have an absolute right_ clearly stated in Law_ to shoot any dog entering their fields when farmed livestock are present, no questions asked and no civil or criminal liability applies. We also have 'Right to Farm' legislation to stop city fools moving in and then trying to curtail normal farming activities just because they don't like the sound of poultry, cows, tractors, or their BMW gets some cow manure on it after a farmer has moved stock down a back country road, etc.

Jim


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I haven’t tried lime but used a product 2 years ago that knocked em down well. I have to get with feed store to see what they recommended then, but my contact there unfortunately died of Covid last year….I will ask about lime on nutsedge.

Haven’t had issues with dogs but that’s one good thing about Longhorns as they’re armed. Plus the 7,000 volts along the fence may be a deterrent also.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I also own some Longhorns that graze a mesquite tree infested lease pasture that I have with a reg. Angus bull. It's amazing how some white spots on a mostly black calf sired by a purebred angus bull will lower the selling price of calves at a livestock auction. 

I had a 475# black baldy steer calf from a polled Hereford cow with an extra white narrow stripe on outside of right hip that that went through sale ring for $0.55 per #. I complained to sale owner & got price up to $1 per #


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

Tx Jim: _"It's amazing how some white spots on a mostly black calf sired by a purebred angus bull will lower the selling price of calves at a livestock auction."_

I live in the western part of the southern state of Victoria [Australia]. When I started raising cattle decades ago the advice I received was 'black is best'. That is, locally, there was [and still is] a preference at the sale yard for black cattle, basically Angus. I didn't understand it then and I still really don't as a properly raised steer should eat well regardless of colour. Certainly the McDonalds and Hungry Jack [Burger King] chains have been promoting prime Angus beef heavily in recent years, but the preference for 'black' Angus over other [coloured] beef breeds is decades old and predates the advertising by the hamburger chains.

Jim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Many yrs ago the American Angus Assn did an excellent job of promoting Black Cattle are Superior to other colors of cattle.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

NTSOG said:


> TX MX5200: "... they complain about the coyotes eating fluffy."
> 
> Well we don't have coyotes, but when they let Fluffy go roaming and dear Fluffy enters a paddock full of farm livestock Fluffy gets shot. Farmers where I live have an absolute right_ clearly stated in Law_ to shoot any dog entering their fields when farmed livestock are present, no questions asked and no civil or criminal liability applies. We also have 'Right to Farm' legislation to stop city fools moving in and then trying to curtail normal farming activities just because they don't like the sound of poultry, cows, tractors, or their BMW gets some cow manure on it after a farmer has moved stock down a back country road, etc.
> 
> Jim


Jim, you don't show where you are. Maybe add that to your information?


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

Sorry Jim, should have read down.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

OOPS


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day *ovrszd*,

I have been trying to figure out how to add an automatic statement of location under my name when I post, but, being relatively unskilled with computers haven't worked out how to do it. However there is an Australian flag just under my user name of NTSOG in the left margin.

Jim


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Longhorns have and will do poor over the scales per pound. It’s odd as the high percentage lean beef you buy is longhorn or bred with them. Issue is they dominate the feed troughs, are lean cattle and don’t put on big weight/fat and therefore cut the profit for huge cattle feed lot buyers.

It’s OK as I sell to individuals wanting yard art primarily. The price per calf averages 450 to 500 which is way below what an angus over the scales would bring, but zero calving issues and double the grazing efficiency and enjoyment make them worth it on a small scale situation such as mine. If I had 1,000 acres of prime pasture land then I would be raising angus,,,, but I don’t and ain’t…. The longhorns still get me my ag exemption though.

plus I have people stopping with their kiddos to take pics and feed em cubes on regular basis….also had some Amish boys on their Rumspringa stop in a while back, hang out and feed cows. Don’t see that much with Angus cows though.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

NTSOG said:


> G'day *ovrszd*,
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to add an automatic statement of location under my name when I post, but, being relatively unskilled with computers haven't worked out how to do it. However there is an Australian flag just under my user name of NTSOG in the left margin.
> 
> Jim


Jim,
Click on your avatar ( the N) at the top right hand corner of the page. Select "Account Settings" near the bottom of the drop down list. Scroll down to where it says Avatar, you can place a picture there is you like. Just below that is a line to add a custom Title. There you can add in your statement of location.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

I had a 1/2 LH/1/2 Angus grass fed steer processed that I think is much better tasting than a 1/2 Wagyu steer i had processed earlier. I've sold some 400-500# black LH crosses for $650-$800 but if the same quality calf has much white color then hang on to your ""Fruit of the Looms"". I know LH crosses are slower to finish for the meat counter.


----------



## ovrszd (11 mo ago)

NTSOG said:


> G'day *ovrszd*,
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to add an automatic statement of location under my name when I post, but, being relatively unskilled with computers haven't worked out how to do it. However there is an Australian flag just under my user name of NTSOG in the left margin.
> 
> Jim


I can't figure out how to do that either...... Yep, I see the Aussie flag now!!! 

Hope things are well Down Under. I have several Internet friends there. Over the years I've heard a lot of slang dialogue from them. I often have to ask for an explanation.


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Jim,
> Click on your avatar ( the N) at the top right hand corner of the page. Select "Account Settings" near the bottom of the drop down list. Scroll down to where it says Avatar, you can place a picture there is you like. Just below that is a line to add a custom Title. There you can add in your statement of location.



Thankyou pogobill. I'll have a crack at adding some information when I'm of sound mind - computers have a disturbing effect on me as I'm not some smart 12 year old computer whizz kid raised with them.

Jim


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

G'day *ovrszd*,

Yes we in the antipodes do have some funny sayings, but so do you in the USA: I know I got into strife at times when living in the US [mid-west and south] from 1977 to 1982. We in Australia really can't complain given the present strife between Russia and the Ukraine. There have been some terrible floods up north - it's been a very wet summer due to el Nino, but I would rather have too much summer rain than be very hot and dry and have terrible bushfires. In fact our paddocks which are normally burned brown at this time of the year are still green, though I'm still feeding out some hay.

Jim


----------



## NTSOG (Dec 13, 2021)

Tx Jim said:


> I had a 1/2 LH/1/2 Angus grass fed steer processed that I think is much better tasting than a 1/2 Wagyu steer i had processed earlier. I've sold some 400-500# black LH crosses for $650-$800 but if the same quality calf has much white color then hang on to your ""Fruit of the Looms"". I know LH crosses are slower to finish for the meat counter.


G'day *TX Jim,*

At what age do you slaughter such steers for your consumption? We have always killed our Angus steers at around 12-14 months, but my wife was persuaded by a friend who is a butcher to slaughter the last steer we killed at about 9 months. I believe it was better meat than those killed at the older age. Our cattle are all grass-fed.

Jim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Jim
My LH/Angus cross was about 1 yr old. Waygu/cross was closer to 18 months old. In my youth growing up on the farm my Dad had 7-8 month old milk feed 1/2 Jersey calves processed.
Jim in Tx


----------

